# Temp drop 3dpo!!! not a good sign is it?



## sar35

Chart stalkers please look at my chart, i hope its not another 'gearing up for ov, but not really happening' if my temp drops below the cover line is it not a real ovulation???

thanks


----------



## sar35

anyone?


----------



## Becci_Boo86

mine went below the cover line at 5dpo but its gone up again!! no sign at the mo of AF but i feeling like i might be pregnant again as i have been getting all the signs of last time i was pregnant not getting 2 excited tho! xx


----------



## apple_20

it's not a good sign but not a bad sign unless it drops more, sorry i cant help any more x


----------



## SharonF

Hi
I had a dip at 5dpo and worried as it went to the cover line. However, I did a bit of reading and apparently a dip is good between approx 5-10 dpo as it could be implantation and hormones changing. You could be a few days out?

 I do know that one day's dip doesn't mean too much in general, we should be looking for patterns, so I'd try not to worry if you can help it!


----------



## sar35

Becci_Boo86 said:


> mine went below the cover line at 5dpo but its gone up again!! no sign at the mo of AF but i feeling like i might be pregnant again as i have been getting all the signs of last time i was pregnant not getting 2 excited tho! xx

Thanks and good luck


----------



## mrphyemma

I wouldn't worry too much Sarah it may just be a rogue temp. Fingers crossed for a rise tomorrow love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## natasja32

Hey hunny...You know i dont know anything about charts and temps. So i cant really say anything that would help. Just wanted to say good luck! And ive got everything crossed for you.:hugs:


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

I have also had an early temp drop at 4 & 5 DPO. Check out my chart in the siggy! I have NEVER (in my 3 cycles of charting) dropped that far in the TWW. Makes me wonder... I am also experiencing lower back/hip pains, cramps/pains/twinges, and more creamy CM than usual. Hope these are all good things! 

And good luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## sar35

JB'sBabyBoogy said:


> I have also had an early temp drop at 4 & 5 DPO. Check out my chart in the siggy! I have NEVER (in my 3 cycles of charting) dropped that far in the TWW. Makes me wonder... I am also experiencing lower back/hip pains, cramps/pains/twinges, and more creamy CM than usual. Hope these are all good things!
> 
> And good luck to you! :hugs:

wow they are big temp changes............ when are u gonna test? ive got lots of pains going on down there too! good luck


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

sar35 said:


> JB'sBabyBoogy said:
> 
> 
> I have also had an early temp drop at 4 & 5 DPO. Check out my chart in the siggy! I have NEVER (in my 3 cycles of charting) dropped that far in the TWW. Makes me wonder... I am also experiencing lower back/hip pains, cramps/pains/twinges, and more creamy CM than usual. Hope these are all good things!
> 
> And good luck to you! :hugs:
> 
> wow they are big temp changes............ when are u gonna test? ive got lots of pains going on down there too! good luckClick to expand...

May test in about a week if I can hold out that long!!!! You?


----------



## sar35

JB'sBabyBoogy said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JB'sBabyBoogy said:
> 
> 
> I have also had an early temp drop at 4 & 5 DPO. Check out my chart in the siggy! I have NEVER (in my 3 cycles of charting) dropped that far in the TWW. Makes me wonder... I am also experiencing lower back/hip pains, cramps/pains/twinges, and more creamy CM than usual. Hope these are all good things!
> 
> And good luck to you! :hugs:
> 
> wow they are big temp changes............ when are u gonna test? ive got lots of pains going on down there too! good luckClick to expand...
> 
> May test in about a week if I can hold out that long!!!! You?Click to expand...

prob next tues.. lol, then ill be 10dpo! if witch doesnt come before then and ive got all my dates horribly wrong, my pains feel like af pains


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

sar35 said:


> JB'sBabyBoogy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JB'sBabyBoogy said:
> 
> 
> I have also had an early temp drop at 4 & 5 DPO. Check out my chart in the siggy! I have NEVER (in my 3 cycles of charting) dropped that far in the TWW. Makes me wonder... I am also experiencing lower back/hip pains, cramps/pains/twinges, and more creamy CM than usual. Hope these are all good things!
> 
> And good luck to you! :hugs:
> 
> wow they are big temp changes............ when are u gonna test? ive got lots of pains going on down there too! good luckClick to expand...
> 
> May test in about a week if I can hold out that long!!!! You?Click to expand...
> 
> prob next tues.. lol, then ill be 10dpo! if witch doesnt come before then and ive got all my dates horribly wrong, my pains feel like af painsClick to expand...

AF pains may be a good thing! Mine are on the verge of being AF pains, but not quite. Good luck!


----------



## Gouri

sar35 said:


> Chart stalkers please look at my chart, i hope its not another 'gearing up for ov, but not really happening' if my temp drops below the cover line is it not a real ovulation???
> 
> thanks

Hey dear
Was just wondering what happened after this?
I too got a dip almost near to coverline today at 3 dpo:cry:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I had a dip at 3dpo too, I think that's unusual for me but haven't done a ton of consistent temping so not sure. I'm curious to see what happens after testing! Fx for you!


----------



## Gouri

@Mrs JJ - My temp did come up and has stayed there for the past 2 days but now its like all my symptoms that i was clinging onto has disappeared. Its just backache throughout the day left now
What about you? Am at 5dpo today


----------



## Mrs. JJ

7 dpo, twinges and small pulling crampies... Headaches, bitchiness... But really it could be a combination of dairy sensitivity and PMS so.... I've no freaking clue! :rofl:

Keep me up to date! :dust: for you!!!


----------



## gidge

I also had a big dip below the coverline yesterday at 4 DPO but it is back up again today. x


----------



## LynneK

Snap girls my temps are all over the place! Does anyone have any input on my chart x


----------



## gidge

LynneK said:


> Snap girls my temps are all over the place! Does anyone have any input on my chart x

I´m not great with charts but it does look like you´ve ovulated quite early. How long are your cycles normally? Yours temps are up and down but still going up so that looks good to me.


----------



## LynneK

Normally 27/28 days, the first month I was temping I ov'd on day 13, second month day 11 and apparently this month day 9!!!

I'm not sure what's going on tbh, any thoughts? X


----------



## gidge

I would go with you already ovulated but if you get any fertile CM get :sex: good luck. :dust:


----------



## Gouri

Mrs. JJ said:


> 7 dpo, twinges and small pulling crampies... Headaches, bitchiness... But really it could be a combination of dairy sensitivity and PMS so.... I've no freaking clue! :rofl:
> 
> Keep me up to date! :dust: for you!!!

Mrs JJ, just thought i would update, i had consistently high temps till 13 dpo qnd it came down at 14dpo along with spotting. I got my periods on 15dpo
So this temp dip on 3dpo didnt mean anything for me
What about you? How is it going?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Didn't mean anything for me either. I actually ended up getting AF 4 days early. Oh well, I guess I learned not to read into everything. Fx for this cycle for us both!!


----------



## Gouri

Yeah thats true
I am not taking clomid this cycle, so god only knows whether i will ovulate or not
Babydust to you


----------



## pinkflowers

This happened to me too so I Googled it til I was blue in the face (obviously). Apparently it could be something called the "corpus luteum dip" - which is where the estrogen levels drop and then at about 3dpo the corpus luteum takes over to produce progesterone. Apparently this dip doesn't happen for everyone but it's often confused with an implantation dip which it's not as it's too early. Good news is that it's quite normal and doesn't mean anything bad. Hope that's helpful...


----------

